# Axle weights and GVWR stickers



## N5PHT (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Keystone Montana High Country 343RL and it has 5200 pound Dexter axles.  I think they are too light duty so I have been dealing with this with Keystone in emails for awhile.  

Keystone has now decided my GVWR was wrong on the factory sticker!  They have also (both in writing) told me they were mistaken on how much cargo I could carry.  Here is the relevant data:

2012 Web page (still now last time I looked):   GVWR is not actually listed but â€œdry weight and cargo allowanceâ€ totals: 12,500

Factory GVWR sticker on my 2012 unit: 12,500

2012 Web page specs show cargo allowance of 2920 pounds
My 2012 sticker on trailer states cargo allowance of 2400 pounds (both Keystone and Federal)

((I understand the cargo allowance being reduced to 2400 pounds due to my options I elected at time of purchase with 2nd air, etc.))

NOW, Keystone has sent me new stickers for my trailer stating the first ones were in error. The new stickers:

1. Lowers the GVWR to 12,120 (same as 2013 model of the 343RL)
2. Lowers the allowable cargo to 2,020 pounds.

So, I have tried to call US Gov Dept that handles GVWR rules and have gotten nothing but voice mails and no return calls.

Bottom line questions:

1. Can a manufacturer decide to lower the GVWR a year after purchase â€“ no weighing or even looking at the unit or no unit modifications?
2. Can manufacturer legally sell a unit and state it has cargo allowance of x amount and a year later decide the cargo allowance is significantly less than when purchased?
3. Is it even legal for me to remove the GVWR sticker and replace it with another (I will likely not do that in any case)?
4. I am not sure but I think the VIN number with the Feds has the GVWR â€“ is that corrtect?

My original concern is the weight on the axles.  Well, with the GVWR and Keystoneâ€™s stated pin weight from the time of purchase the axles are too light duty.  But, of course, with the NEW GVWR they are exactly OK â€“ to the pound: 10,400 (they are 5200 rated).  How interesting.

Any recourse for the consumer?  Or is is best to just forget the issue and enjoy the trailer and hope the axles donâ€™t prove too light?  Part of me is incensed that Keystone treats this issue as noted above and part of me is tired of the energy involved.  But I really think the 343RL 2012 model is in violation of axle regulations.

One point:  I fully realize the actual pin weight may be (could be â€“ depending on how I load the trailer) more than what Keystone states â€“ but that is really not the main point.  Would you want to buy a 5er that was sold to carry 2400 pounds cargo safely and a year later the manufacturer decide  that was a mistake? And we â€œgoofedâ€ on the GVWR?

Ideas appreciated.


----------

